# There is only one way to fly and thats looooooooooow.



## lloydh (Mar 9, 2011)

Had a couple more trips to the loop recently, had one of the best passes of a GR4 I have ever seen! Anyway on with the shots and hope you like them, if you have any questions about location just pm :thumbup:

1



15 sqn Panavia Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

2



Panavia tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

And a few close ups :mrgreen:

3



Cockpit 15 sqn GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

4



Panavia Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

5



Panavia Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

6
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/lloydh08/5510254232/" title="Panavia Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5137/5510254232_54a143f606_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Panavia Tornado GR4" /></a>

7



Panavia Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

8



Hawk T1 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

9



Panavia Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

10



Panavia Tornado GR4  by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

11



Panavia Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

Thanks for looking and hope you like the shots :thumbup:


----------



## Formatted (Mar 9, 2011)

Only a 300mm lens? Impressive even with the narrower view. Must have been close!


----------



## memento (Mar 9, 2011)

very cool pics!


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 9, 2011)

every time you post pics from Mach Loop, i have to towel the drool off of my keyboard.


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 9, 2011)

very very cool pictures


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 9, 2011)

righteous!


----------



## lloydh (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone :thumbup:


----------



## polymoog (Apr 8, 2011)

Sweet, you really bring the best out of these planes


----------



## lloydh (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## JBArts (Apr 26, 2011)

Brilliant shots! Envy you for seeing these GR4s in action. 6th image is my favorite. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Neurotica (Apr 27, 2011)

wow... i love aviation.. the photos are awesome!


----------



## Drake (Apr 27, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## mjbine (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 27, 2011)

great shots!


----------

